# Singer Embroidery from Costco (HURRY!!)



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

COSTCO

So, we bought the exact same thing, with ALL of that clip art from HSN in December for a little over $1000. I was convinced we got a good deal and we went to a training thing by a local embroidery who sells these types of machines and she couldn't believe how cheap we got it for and said she couldn't even touch it.. 

So, it was a bit of a slap in the face when I saw this on Costco this week.. and that price includes shipping.

It's a great little machine and if you get a professional digitized file it can do pretty damn good work. 

So, I thought i'd pass this along so hopefully someone can get this great start up machine for a fantastic price. 

**All that clip art that I'm referring to is 2600+3000 clip art designs which they don't talk about but are pictured. When I first saw it I could have sworn I read about it, as well as some other features. Maybe I'm missing it.. The Autopunch is really cool! Simply take a design and put it in.. and it converts it to a digitized file. 

Stephanie


----------



## SeeMe (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info just ordered one I needed one for hat and other embrod that heat transfer's wouldnt do. Now I have to rob peter to pay paul to recoop the funds spent, lol thx again


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Your welcome! Let me know how it works for hats, we haven't been able to figure that out yet lol


----------



## SeeMe (Feb 27, 2010)

Lol i will im pretty witty with gadgets so when I receive it I will try it and then report...... it didnt specify the printable size what the largest deminsion that you can stitch?


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

This is the link to the HSN Spec page.. this should help you.. (you see that price hike!!) 

Singer® Futura SES-2000 All-In-One Sew, Embroider and Serge Machine at HSN.com

Stephanie


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 21, 2009)

If this machine is capable of doing hats then I might have to purchase one. Let me know if you are able to figure it out.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Well the cupon does expire soon, and costco has a great return policy. The way the lady described it to me seems risky, and i watched her do It but I don't want to try without an actual hat hoop.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

as a non embroiderer.. I glanced over the contents of each package...seems the Costco item is lacking a significant bit of the package from HSN..or maybe I just don't understand embroidery talk!


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

This machine might be ok with a left chest design, but not with a jacket back or anything requiring understanding the fabric density. We have used something similar when our commercial machine was down for maintenance... but what a whoop. 

Not sure the stitch speed, but our was 500 spm compared to the commercial machine of 1200. Additionally, had issues with being able to sew over seams. Guess it depends on what you are attempting to accomplish with embroidery...


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Stitch speed is 650. It's great for novelty items and small chest stuff. I'm thining if someone gets crafty they can make their own hoop and do something larger. I love the fact that i can make a pillow case for my niece and then turn around and on the same machine embroider her name on it. I'll post a picture of some stuff I've done with it.


----------



## submit1 (Jul 24, 2007)

could you embroider onto the the leg area of a pair of shorts with this machine? Or embroider in the shin/area of a pair of pants?


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

I don't see why you couldn't. 

These are some examples of some things i've made on this machine, both are on musmum (sp) very thin material. The horse was their file. 

Imageshack - horse.jpg
Imageshack - crystalemb.jpg

Stephanie


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I would seriously doubt you would have much luck with hats on this machine. With machines like this( and most of us started out with one similar) the hooping and manuevering is difficult because the hat has to be flat . Good for left front or center front .


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Sally, even commercial embroiders have to have a special hooping mechanism for hats. 

I would outsource your hats because you ending damaging your machine and if the compatibility is not there for hats you could end up terminating your warranty.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a similar Babylocke for a while and it was very difficult to do anything other than flat items like shirts or towels. I'd be amazed if you could get a hat on this machine, not much room for the bill... Machines that are designed to do hats usually have a circular attachment specifically for them that rotate the hat around the arm. The attachments are also designed to keep the bill of the hat out of the way of the sewing arm.

Pants legs? Maybe the top of the leg where the pants would be wide enough to fit around base of the machine. Bottom of the leg would be almost impossible...


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Your machine will serve you well for smaller flat designs. They are not made for caps, but non structured caps can be done, albeit with some difficulty. These machines are not made to run all day or on heavy items. There is a reason those of us who embroider for a living pay 20 grand for a machine. We need special cap drivers and hoops, special frames for pantslegs, and many other extras that you can't use on home machines. That said, there are lots of people who started with something like this and decide to do it as a business and it is a good way to get your feet wet to see if you enjoy it. Even if not for a business, embroidery is fun.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Jackpot!!!

Our Futura 2000 from CostCo arrived today. Even though it was not explicitly stated, EVERYTHING that was shown on the HSN was included. My wife is a very happy lady. HSN was selling this for $1499 now they have an 'extra special' for $1199. CostCo is still selling their special for $599.

List prices on the software we got alone is about $500 or so.

-James Leonard


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Holy cow....that's a great buy! It's a nice little machine for flat goods, and sewing. In response to other comments:

I would not attempt to do hats on a home machine...flat goods only.

No, you cannot use a bigger hoop to get a bigger design. The maximum sewing field is fixed on embroidery machines. I have a hoop for my brother that is larger than the max sewing field hoop...it is repositionable so that I don't have to un-hoop to go to the next area...but it does not increase the max field size.

Yes, you can do pant legs by unsewing the seam so that you have a flat garment. For shorts, you may not have to unsew the seam.

I could not find the maximum embroidery field size anywhere, but judging by the hoop sizes that come with the machine, it looks to me like your max would be 4X4 or maybe 4X5.


----------



## mdkmon (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All -

Ive been looking at this machine as well and one question I have is are you able to embroider tshirts and canvas bags without unsewing the shirt or the bag first? 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Well, if you hoop the tshirt properly I don't see why you'd have a problem. I don't have an answer for the bags. 



On a side note, I've been told to only use singer bobbins for it will eat whatever your embroidering if you don't. Trust me, I know how much it can eat with the wrong bobbin. =)


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

princessracer said:


> Well, if you hoop the tshirt properly I don't see why you'd have a problem. I don't have an answer for the bags.
> 
> On a side note, I've been told to only use singer bobbins for it will eat whatever your embroidering if you don't. Trust me, I know how much it can eat with the wrong bobbin. =)


Hi Stephanie,

Can you tell me what problems you had and with what bobbins? We bought a big assortment of polyester thread from threadart and it came with a box of soft sided prewound bobbins we would like to use if possible.

-James Leonard


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Embroidery machines for the home market, and sewing machines do not perform well if you do not use the proper bobbin for your particular machine. It's a bit of a challenge because they pretty much all look the same, but there are slight differences in size, and some are flat while others are curved.

Unfortunately, the bobbin packaging isn't very helpful in figuring out which bobbin is the right one for your machine model.

If your machine manual does not indicate exactly which bobbin to use (such as a class 15), you may have to do some searching on the web to figure it out. Once you know exactly which bobbin you need, you should be able to find it at your local fabric store.

As for the pre-wound bobbins, those may work for you. All you can do is test them out on some scrap fabric...and give it a good test, not just a few stitches. I have a little Brother sewing/embroidery combo...some days it will do just fine with the pre-wound bobbins from the commercial machine, but every now and then it decides to be contrary.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

mdkmon said:


> Hi All -
> 
> Ive been looking at this machine as well and one question I have is are you able to embroider tshirts and canvas bags without unsewing the shirt or the bag first?
> Thanks in advance for your help.


T-shirts should be no problem. As for canvas bags, you may have to turn the bag inside out to hoop it, and then you'd probably be able to embroider, but only near the top of the bag.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a pfaff that would sew in that sewing size and we only used it for sewing names on shirts. It was listed run at 600 stitches a min. but had to run at half speed or it would mess up the stitching that is why names only we tried caps ended up with making the cap flat in the cap hoop we had about a 2" x 2" area left to sew in we have sold the little machine because of speed sewing a size and we couldn'd do caps and now 70 percent of our embroidery is on caps.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

great info, as i am in the market for a starter machine. since, of course i can't afford my Tajima right about now. However, I just went to the Costo site and the item is no longer available. HSN & QVC always seem to have more features, software, accessories, etc w/whatever they sell. I noticed that when I was in the market for a new computer & wii unit. They always include an upgrade w/free shipping & no extra charge. Also, the other good thing...is the flex payment plans. & NO, I don't work for either company!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

15 yrs ago I had a Janome 8000 and loved it. 13 yrs ago I lost my job and planned on starting a business with my embroidery machine. LOL 
I learned quickly that you can't make money with a single needle, home embroidery machine. I purchased a full size, single head Tajima and my business has grown from there. 
I think you need to ask yourself...are you starting a business or doing this for fun and believe me...it is fun.
Invest wisely in what you want to do.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

James- 

I bought some bobbin from a local sewing place and it didn't always mess things up, but it did eat a t-shirt I tried to do.. My mom found out that all bobbin problems are essentially erased when using the singer bobbin.

Stephanie


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Stephanie,

We are doing OK with the prewounds that came with the thread assortment I got from ThreadArt. Lots to know about this skill. My wife has learned a LOT since we got this little machine (and so have I). The two biggest problems so far have been failure to disengage the feed dogs which caused major misalignment and too tight a top tension which was the source of the bobbin thread showing through on top. She also didn't want to use stabilizer, thought it was a waste of money, but she now sees the need. The very first thing she did was a rose on our daughters new jeans. That came out perfect. Then everything after that was ruined because the feed dogs were advancing the fabric. I call my daughters jeans her 'lucky pants' now...

-James


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

lol thats cool.

Yeah, I learned a lot too.. I'm actually making pillow cases and sewing stuff with it too. (Never thought i'd see the day I became domesticated!) 

Ive had decent luck with taking a file from my computer and converting it over and sewing it out. It's a great little machine for home stuff. 

And, I really hate the fact I paid so much more for it lol and I didnt even get the prewound bobbins! lol 

The great thing about costco is you can return it in a couple years if you end up hating it.


----------

